# Marions Debut: Cavs/Raps



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Well is 19-11 so far for the Raps and Marion looks...AWESOME thusfar.

getting boards, assists, and im surprised at his ability to run the fast break while dribbling! His ballhandling skills look to be some of the best on the Raptors.

But best of all, his D looks fantastic, he is frustrating Lebron so far...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Marion impressive so far in his first game action with the Raptors - hopefully he can keep it up all game long and the Raptors can upset the Cavs.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

**** you TSN 2! I was dying to see Marion in action with the Raps!


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> **** you TSN 2! I was dying to see Marion in action with the Raps!


http://www.justin.tv/lyrictr3


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

I've only been watching for 20 minutes or so. So I didn't get to see much of Marion.

But from what I saw, Kapono is not good at all.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Marcus Banks not looking bad out there


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

ouch we are getting murdered now!


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

note to bryan: please trade anthony parker.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

kirk_2003 said:


> note to bryan: please trade anthony parker.


agreed hes not the same guy we seen 2 years ago


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

^or even a year ago..


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> **** you TSN 2! I was dying to see Marion in action with the Raps!


I know, who the hell has TSN2? I don't even know if it actually exists.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

mo76 said:


> I know, who the hell has TSN2? I don't even know if it actually exists.



I do! Comes with my sports package on the dish.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

AP is best a role player being pushed as a starter.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i think AP is fine. he'll come around. do you guys forget his near triple-double PG play in the past month? he had 5-6 games w/ 15+ ppg, 5+rpg & 5+apg w/ some nice steals numbers........


Anyway. i never knew Marion had a handle like he does. that is one thing i was pleasently surprised on.


----------



## holt81 (May 7, 2005)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> AP is best a role player being pushed as a starter.


Agree somewhat. It's not that Parker is altogether awful, our team just isn't good enough to have him starting.

San Antonio has played 2+ of Brent Barry, Michael Finley, Roger Mason, Matt Bonner in the starting lineup over the last few seasons, and they have still been near the top of the league. All those guys can really do is shoot 3s.

Our GM just has to learn how to build a team properly so that these guys like Kapono and Parker aren't liabilities, but instead positive weapons because of their accurate shooting. If our 2/3 are going to be made up of shooters who are below average rebounders, we need to bring in a center that can defend and rebound. We don't need a starting center who does nothing but shoot 3s and grab the odd board. Marion cannot make up for the SG and C's deficiencies on his own. First, he is not a long-term solution here and being tasked with protecting the basket, cleaning up the defensive glass AND leaking out on the fast break is far too much for any one player along with being the primary stopper.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

i love what marion brings to the table, he fits in great


----------

